# Trap Gun Length



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm getting another "first gun" for trap shooting. Looking at an U/O but is 28 OK for the barrel? I dont really like skeet and probably will buy another gun before I ever get into hunting. Any ideas?

Paulie in Wester NY


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I use a 26" live bird gun so in other words don't worry about it. Shoot what ever you shoot good with. Good scores speak louder than being stylish.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The advantage to the longer barrels is mostly their weight. More weight enables a smoother swing, and helps with the all important follow through. The most important aspect of a good trap gun is fit. If you are Mr. Average, you will be able to shoot credibly with almost any production gun. Most of us require an adjustment or two. Barrel length has little to do with being able to hit well with a shotgun. Shoot whatever length you like. If you find you really like trap shooting, you'll get lots of advice from your squad members. Another advantage of trap shooting is shooting the other fellows guns. At most trap clubs I have frequented, a polite request to try another's gun is always met with an accomodating smile and a heartfelt, "Okay, but you have to buy your own shells!". :wink: 
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

Burly1 said:


> Shoot whatever length you like. If you find you really like trap shooting, you'll get lots of advice from your squad members.


OK, let's try this again. At the moment. I have no firearm.

So I have to get a shotgun before I can get comfortable with one.
Yes, I know the average gun will work fine for now. But I have to start somewhere. I'm sure in time, the perfect number of shortguns will always be one more than I have. I might try to work skeet more in the future but I doubt hunting is a reality. And yes, I do tend to "collect" things. So I probably will end up with both....but for now.

So...... if I walk into a store, all things being equal, and they only have 2 guns in stock and no one will ever make another.....

26" or 28"?

And if it matters, I'm diabled, 6 ft 145-185 lbs and working out to build up very weak upper body strength.

Paulie


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Paulie, 
For ease of use, light recoil and easy handling a Remington 1100 would work well for you. Many ladies and youth use them for their aforementioned qualities. If you're stuck on an O/U, my only experience is with Brownings and SKB, and I recommend them highly. Dedicated trap shotguns have barrels from 28 to 34 inches, so go with a 28 or 30 if you can find one. You didn't mention if you will shoot from a chair, or a stool, as many challenged shooters do, but this can make a big difference in gun fit. You might require the help of a good smithy, no matter what shotgun you choose. Adjustable recoil pads and other tweaks can make a huge difference in comfort and eventual high scores. For more, and possibly more helpful comments, log into trapshooters.com and field your questions there. Although many are highly opinionated, there's a bunch of highly experienced folks there who will be more than willing to help out. Good luck, Burl


----------



## Atlmagic (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll probably go with 28". I used to shoot trap AND skeet wth a 28" Mossberg pump (yes, a pump...who knew ??????) and got pretty comfortable with that length.

But now that the Earth has cooled and dinasaurs have died off, I think I'll try an U/O. I looked at a Stoeger Condor today. It was 300 bucks on sale but didn't look like it was worth the money :eyeroll: .

Looks like I'll be saving up my pennies and trying to get something with a bit more quality. And no, I'm not in a chair anymore, but I'm not as strong as I wish I were either. I've actually started working out to target my shooting goals

Paulie


----------

